# Education Certificates



## Tina Trouble (Sep 11, 2008)

I think I have packed these away. How likely are these to be required and from what level to what level (I have been through the British educational system)?


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

It's *extremely* important. The higher the level of education you can proof, the better your changes of getting approval from the Ministry of Labour. This needs to be attested in your home country, by your Education Department as well as the _UAE Embassy in your home country._ Depending on your industry - you will also need 2 reference letters from previous employers. These documents have to be presented before a work permit can be issued. Start unpacking.....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with Kansaag. Start looking for those certificates! Your employer should advise you whether you need to have them attested; normally, if you are in the freezone and are in a managerial position, you will in all likelihood need to have your certs attested. It will be required for the visa approval.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I agree with Kansaag. Start looking for those certificates! Your employer should advise you whether you need to have them attested; normally, if you are in the freezone and are in a managerial position, you will in all likelihood need to have your certs attested. It will be required for the visa approval.


I concur, get unpacking!!

They need to be notarised before getting them attested too and the legalisation dept for the FCO has moved to Milton Keynes so if you want to get this all done in a day you need to get up REALLY early. UAE Embassy only offer same day service if you get there before 1300.


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Could crasymasy kindly advise her/him on the costs involved, as it differ from country to country. Where I came from, the Embassy wanted prove of payment (deposit slip) with docs, too. Just for interest - the Company only applied for the work permit, once they received my attested/notarized/legalized docs.

Good luck!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Kansaag said:


> Could crasymasy kindly advise her/him on the costs involved, as it differ from country to country. Where I came from, the Embassy wanted prove of payment (deposit slip) with docs, too. Just for interest - the Company only applied for the work permit, once they received my attested/notarized/legalized docs.
> 
> Good luck!


Notarisation costs about £60 + Vat from a UK Notary Public - MUST BE DONE FIRST
Attestation costs £27 per document at the FCO - MUST BE DONE SECOND
Attestation costs £30 per document at UAE Embassy for same day service (£20 for postal - takes 3 working days) FINAL STAGE

Then you need to post them to your company or whoever is sorting your employment visa out.

HTH


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

You can also scan & email the doc to your Company - it is exceptable. The original must be presented to immigration officer at the airport, when you collect your work permit, on entering the country. Every situation is different - I suggest that you liase with you Company as to how they go about.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Kansaag said:


> You can also scan & email the doc to your Company - it is exceptable. The original must be presented to immigration officer at the airport, when you collect your work permit, on entering the country. Every situation is different - I suggest that you liase with you Company as to how they go about.


Not to undermine any other advice you get on this particular issue but it's the one thing I wouldn't (and didn't) try to cut any corners on. If this is a really good job and you end up losing it because you've not dotted the Is and crossed the Ts it just seems really daft.

I sent both the notarised and attested copies along with the originals by UPS Special Delivery too so I had a tracking number to follow them. I then chased them up with the company once I knew they had reciept.

Good Luck with the process though, it's fairly painless - except for the costs


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tina Trouble said:


> from what level to what level (I have been through the British educational system)?


Forgot to answer this - It's the highest qualification you have earned so A-Levels, HNC/HND, Degree, Masters, PhD - You get the drift.


----------



## Tina Trouble (Sep 11, 2008)

crazy so i just need to evidence my highest qualification and not the others? thanks for all help


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Tina Trouble said:


> crazy so i just need to evidence my highest qualification and not the others? thanks for all help


You only need to attest your certificate for your highest qualification. Some employers (mine for example) can ask that you attest all your certificates but only the highest qualification is required for visa approval.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tina Trouble said:


> crazy so i just need to evidence my highest qualification and not the others? thanks for all help


Yes, just the highest one. 

Good Luck


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Notarisation costs about £60 + Vat from a UK Notary Public - MUST BE DONE FIRST
> Attestation costs £27 per document at the FCO - MUST BE DONE SECOND
> Attestation costs £30 per document at UAE Embassy for same day service (£20 for postal - takes 3 working days) FINAL STAGE
> 
> ...


Crazymazy,
I am directing this question at you since (I assume) you have done this relatively recently.
The UAE embassy in the UK is also responsible for R.O.Ireland. I have had my docs apostilised by dept of foreign affairs in Ireland (stage 2 of your post). I now need to send these to UAE embassy in the UK - Should these go to the London office??

Thanks.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Genghis said:


> Crazymazy,
> I am directing this question at you since (I assume) you have done this relatively recently.
> The UAE embassy in the UK is also responsible for R.O.Ireland. I have had my docs apostilised by dept of foreign affairs in Ireland (stage 2 of your post). I now need to send these to UAE embassy in the UK - Should these go to the London office??
> 
> Thanks.


In short I am not too sure. There is only one UAE legalisation office that I know of and that's round the corner from the UAE Embassy in London. If there isn't a UAE Embassy in Eire then this is the one I would go for. I would also give them a call (number is on the website) and confirm though.

Sorry I couldn't be more confirmatory but hope this helps.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Genghis said:


> Crazymazy,
> I am directing this question at you since (I assume) you have done this relatively recently.
> The UAE embassy in the UK is also responsible for R.O.Ireland. I have had my docs apostilised by dept of foreign affairs in Ireland (stage 2 of your post). I now need to send these to UAE embassy in the UK - Should these go to the London office??
> 
> Thanks.


The UAE Embassy is in London! If you have been told to send your documents to the embassy in the UK, then yes it is the London office (that's the only one in the UK!). But as CrazyMazy has suggested, have a look on their website for further info! They do have a phone number but in order to speak to someone, you have to dial the premium rate number given out when you call the 020... number! It will cost £1/minute! Otherwise, you only hear a recording of some basic info!


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> In short I am not too sure. There is only one UAE legalisation office that I know of and that's round the corner from the UAE Embassy in London. If there isn't a UAE Embassy in Eire then this is the one I would go for. I would also give them a call (number is on the website) and confirm though.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more confirmatory but hope this helps.


No probs mate.
I have sent them e-mail to clarify.

cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Genghis said:


> No probs mate.
> I have sent them e-mail to clarify.
> 
> cheers


If you do not get an answer from them, PM me and I will ask one of the Irish guys in the office how they went about it!


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> The UAE Embassy is in London! If you have been told to send your documents to the embassy in the UK, then yes it is the London office (that's the only one in the UK!). But as CrazyMazy has suggested, have a look on their website for further info! They do have a phone number but in order to speak to someone, you have to dial the premium rate number given out when you call the 020... number! It will cost £1/minute! Otherwise, you only hear a recording of some basic info!


Hi Maz,

It was the website that confused me! - I was not sure whether the docs had to be sent to the FoC in Milton Keyns first, but they have confirmed that this stage has to be completed in Ireland and then sent to the Embassy in London.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Genghis said:


> Hi Maz,
> 
> It was the website that confused me! - I was not sure whether the docs had to be sent to the FoC in Milton Keyns first, but they have confirmed that this stage has to be completed in Ireland and then sent to the Embassy in London.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


It might be useful once you have gone through the whole Attestation from an Irish PoV to do a quick write-up on here so that other people from Ireland know what to do as well. If you do it as a new thread then people searching can find the info easily or us 'regulars' can refer people to it.


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It might be useful once you have gone through the whole Attestation from an Irish PoV to do a quick write-up on here so that other people from Ireland know what to do as well. If you do it as a new thread then people searching can find the info easily or us 'regulars' can refer people to it.


Yeah Crazy, I'll do that. I have also sorted out the taxation issues so I'll do something on that too.
Any luck with permanent accomod?


----------

